# Convincing calves to eat grain



## SapphireFarms (Apr 13, 2017)

We have two bottle calves. A steer about 7 weeks old (orphan), and a heifer about 4.5 weeks old (was a twin...momma didn't have enough milk for both).

They are both taking the bottle great, two feedings a day right now...following the directions on the bag...seem to be doing great. I have them both in a corral right now (but it has some grass growing etc), have had them in a large box stall together for a couple days of nasty weather, and have even let them out into a small fenced pasture we have that is green as green can be.

The steer is grazing lots, and even when I feed bottle, his lips are green from the grass. The heifer is also grazing quite a bit, but of course not as much as the steer as he's older and quite a bit bigger.

Since day 1 that we've had them, I have had calf starter available to them. I have been hand feeding them...ie...actually placing small amounts in their mouths and they chew it right up. The steer has even started nuzzling towards my hand as I hold some. (I should say, this is done after both AM and PM bottle feeds). The thing is, on their own, they haze ZERO interest in the grain. The days they were in the box stall, they maybe ate a touch, but maybe that's because they had no grass available?

I have tried not increasing bottle concentration of milk replacer, maybe making them just a touch hungrier...? I have sprinkled some of the milk replacer fluid on the grain. I have tried mixing grass and grain in a trough...they eat the grass...and of course some grain (a tiny bit) by association. But I just can not get them interested in the calf starter. I may try sprinkling some milk replacer powder on the calf starter tomorrow...maybe that'll help?

Any tips from those experienced in this type of thing? Any tricks that have helped you get them eating more? What are the chances that the grazing is filling them up and they just aren't hungry enough for the grain?


----------



## FarmerJoe (Nov 14, 2009)

Does your calf starter/ grain have molasses mixed with it? If it is sweet, they will like it better. They may very well be filling up on the grass. It should be ok. I've had dairy cows that ate so much grass they refused grain. Maybe have a salt/ trace mineral block available if they want it.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Calves love the molasses


----------



## SapphireFarms (Apr 13, 2017)

I did try oats with molasses one day that I have for my horses...maybe I'll try adding a little in there for the next couple of days more consistently.

(I do have a salt block in there, and water...don't seem to interested in it...at least now)


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

They are probably a little young to really go nuts for grain, but some calf manna sprinkled on top might encourage them.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Whole grains might not be so easy for them to eat. Is your calf starter grain ground?


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Unless you plan on feeding them milk for the next 5 or so months, get them off the grass and get them on the grain.
At this point the grass is doing nothing for them but filling their bellies and causing them to not be interested in the grain.


----------

